# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  رنا أبيض: اعتذرت عن "الشراع والعاصفة" بسبب القبلات الساخنة

## الحصن نيوز

كشفت  الفنانة السورية رنا أبيض أنها اعتذرت مؤخرا عن بطولة الفيلم السوري  "الشراع والعاصفة"؛ لرفضها المشاهد الساخنة كالعناق والقبلات التي أصر  عليها المخرج. 

وقالت  أبيض -في تصريحات خاصة لـmbc.net-: "إن المشاهد الساخنة التي كان من  المفترض أن تؤديها في "الشراع والعاصفة" كانت على صعيد الأداء التمثيلي  الفعلي، وليس على صعيد الثياب"، مؤكدة أنها من المستحيل أن تقدم هذه  النوعية من الأدوار.



فيلم  "الشراع والعاصفة" مأخوذ عن رواية الكاتب السوري حنا مينا وهو من إخراج  المخرج السوري غسان شميط، وإنتاج المؤسسة العامة للسينما في سوريا.



وأشارت  الفنانة السورية إلى أنها ترفض الاشتراك في أي عمل درامي أو سينمائي يحوي  مشاهد ساخنة مثل التقبيل والعناق، مشيرة إلى أن ذلك الأمر 

<span style="font-family: tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif;"> 

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

